
Finding Developers for Your Startup Is Like Dating. And How to Master It - _recurse
https://blog.nontechfounder.co/finding-developers-for-your-startup-is-like-dating-a2335664971a#.pujhxnifh
======
_recurse
Why your opening line might put off your perfect match.

